# DIVERS



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I have been seeing a ton of divers coming out of Farmington Bay. I shot a Redhead yesterday but saw a few Cans and other divers. Is this the only area that has them thick right now or are their others? Has anyone been seeing them anywhere else?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ogden is usually pretty productive for divers... there have been a quite a few pics on the Bullock forums with guys who go out and kill Redheads consistently. Its not too hard to tell where guys are at when they park with a pond or a parking lot in the background. Hint, Hint. 8) There have also been a few Cans brought out of that pond. Farmington has a few... I'd guess more of them out towards the lake. I'd guess that Bear River and Public Shooting Grounds hold a few too but I don't know that for sure. I'd put Ogden down as the place I saw most of the divers I had a shot at last year. Farmington was where I shot my first Canvasback. I've never hunted Bear River.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have gotten at least one redhead everytime i have gone out this year. i have also gotton at least one can about half of the times i have gone out. i have hunted PSG, OB, HS. but the most i have seen has been at HS


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

At OB yesterday we saw quite a few goldeneye and my buddy dropped a canvasback.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i havn't seen any goldeneyes yet this year


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I have also seen golden eyes at Farmington Bay. The divers are in it is just a matter of finding them and getting them in. Sounds like we are all seeing them everywhere. I guess I will just have to keep trying because the only diver I have bagged this year is a Redhead. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i havn't seen any goldeneyes yet this year


Give 'em a couple of weeks...they'll come "whistling" into town... :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there evey where right know. there still coming in. Farmington bay all was have divers there. ogden bay has them to.


----------



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

I will have to post some pics for my freind, but he has shot red heads and cans, since the opening morning. I have also gotten into lots of buffies, and blue bills and ring necks. And we never go up north! :lol: or do we?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Devok said:


> I will have to post some pics for my freind, but he has shot red heads and cans, since the opening morning. I have also gotten into lots of buffies, and blue bills and ring necks. And we never go up north! :lol: or do we?


I've seen tons of Buffies too this year... weird. Seems like they're everywhere.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i got a buffie opening morning


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

I shot a Hen Scoter yesterday morning out to Howard Slough. Either a Surf or a White-Winged.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

You will see a scoter every once in a while. I had a black scoter come into my decoys when I was thirteen. I hit it but it dove when it hit the water and I did not have my dog yet and ended up losing it in the reeds. If the bill has a bunch of brilliant colors on it then it is a surf, but if it has more of a plain bill then it is probably a white.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is my Surf Scoter I shot up North a couple years ago


----------

